# B14 Roll Cage , anyone w/ experience ?



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm looking to build a roll cage for my 96 200sx ( b14 ).

Honestly there is no real need to , car isnt that fast and I dont drive crazy on the streets . . . But, is there any need or needed reason for me to do anything to my car ? Nope ....lol.

So does anyone have a rollcage for their B14 ? If so, where did you get it from ? And Cost ??

Also, obviously it would be cheaper to build one myself, but I dont have any first hand knowledge on building one correctly ... or do any of my buddies.

I would perfer for that I can bolt it in, compared to welding it.
Also , Would I have to build it under the car as well ?? Friend who does alot of 4 wheelin' says they do for that application, but isnt sure about cars in general ....

Thanks for all the info guys, and taking the time to read.

Take Care.

P.S. I did do a search and only came across AutoPower Rollcages ...and foun they are around $900 . . .http://www.autopowerindustries.com/Price_List.htm

Edit :: On top of which, if it were a bolt in cage, where would it all bolt to ??


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

check out the motorsports section, they have some info on Cages. In fact, ill just move the thread there. Matt93se is very knowledgable on cages.



Guys, i moved this hear even though its more specific to a b14 because you guys have a better base and many people do not put cages in their b14's that i know of. Hell this is the first time i have seen this question in bout 3 years.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

^^ thanks psuLemon , for trying to help me out, I did send a PM to Matt98se.

Also came across This site which has the Auto Power one for around $750. I would definately like to cut the cost in half perhaps ??

And just to confirm/re-enirate....I would like to build a full roll cage, not a roll bar ....


Thanks again guys .


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

I think Competition Cages (Competition Engineering?) builds cages for Off-The-Wall setups. They did the one for Hot Rod Magazine's "Bad Seed" project. Where they put a 502 Caddy motor in a Chevette. I was looking at getting one at that time as I was doing a 350 into a Chevette. Seems like they were selling All the pieces for like $200. Im gonna have to do some research to see if I can remember.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I'm confused as to why you are installing a cage. Do you plan on competing in a sanctioned series with it or is it just for show?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Forgotten Child Star said:


> I'm confused as to why you are installing a cage. Do you plan on competing in a sanctioned series with it or is it just for show?


Not to be rude , so dont take this in a negative way ....
But did you read what I posted ?
" Honestly there is no real need to , car isnt that fast and I dont drive crazy on the streets . . . But, is there any need or needed reason for me to do anything to my car ? Nope ....lol. " 

which means, ' just because ' ....for the hell of it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

You cannot build one yourself with your current resources. Buy the Autopower setup, I believe they have some options for their roll bar that you can buy. You will NOT be able to cut the cost in half for a quality cage. Most cages are welded in place and this is for a good reason, strength. Do NOT go half ass or you will likely create a hazard more than a safety benefit. 

I really question your ability on this because you ask "what all will it bolt too"? You should be able to tell by looking ata pic. of the autopower bar where it bolts in relation to yoru car. if you can't then I suggest you do a lot of research before you take this project on!


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

wes said:


> You cannot build one yourself with your current resources. Buy the Autopower setup, I believe they have some options for their roll bar that you can buy. You will NOT be able to cut the cost in half for a quality cage. Most cages are welded in place and this is for a good reason, strength. Do NOT go half ass or you will likely create a hazard more than a safety benefit.
> 
> I really question your ability on this because you ask "what all will it bolt too"? You should be able to tell by looking ata pic. of the autopower bar where it bolts in relation to yoru car. if you can't then I suggest you do a lot of research before you take this project on!


Thanx Wes, I do understand there is a quality factor especially with something that is meant as safety.

Second, I can tell the general area as to where everything goes ...But more so , I was looking for the 'exact' spot they would bolt to ...off their site, it says the kit requires no welding ...and that it is a direct bolt in cage.

I do not have any experience with roll cages as you can tell...and I wanted to learn how to build one, if not, understand it more...

Otherwise thanx for 'help'.

take it easy


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

1. If you don't plan on needing a roll cage, then don't do it. for street use, they are actually EXTREMELY dangerous, not to mention very inconvenient to get in and out of the car... there are too many bars and stuff within arm/head reach that you could hit in an accident. imagine a baseball bat swinging at your head at 60mph. that's what happens if you get sideswiped in a car with a roll cage. they are padded and race drivers wear helmets to protect their brains from hitting the roll cage, NOT from hitting the ground.

2. If you don't know what you're doing with one, then buy an autopower cage and bolt it in. they are heavy, but are much cheaper than the materials cost in doing it yourself multiple times until you get it right.

3. a weld-in cage that you get done at a local builder will cost you $1000+ for one equivalent to the autopower's design and strength, and you still have a welded in cage. then again, I'd much prefer a weld-in cage over a bolt-in, but I'm talking about safety in a race car environment and not protecting yourself from being runover by 'Judy the Soccer Mom' in her Ford Explodition MUV (Mammoth Useless Vehicle).

If you REALLY want to do it, then either take the car to a local race builder and shop around, or buy an autopower cage from a place like IO Port racing or directly from autopower. Unless you're an experienced welder, this isn't something you want to try to learn at home.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

^^^ Thanx Matt, thats a response I can value and I can gain from more so.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> Not to be rude , so dont take this in a negative way ....
> But did you read what I posted ?
> " Honestly there is no real need to , car isnt that fast and I dont drive crazy on the streets . . . But, is there any need or needed reason for me to do anything to my car ? Nope ....lol. "
> 
> which means, ' just because ' ....for the hell of it.


Yes, I did read what you posted, and you stating that there was no real need to confused me. If there is no need for one, don't put one in. Unless of course you want to have brain damage from just about any accident outside a head on collision. Cages are meant to be used with helmets and are not for the street.


----------



## t1g.com (Jun 11, 2003)

I have the Autopower 6 point roll cage in my 1995 b14, In 1999 I got it for $600. It's a good quality product and the service was good. Since I live in San Diego, Autopower was only 20mins. from home. If you do order a cage from Autopower make sure to specify whether or not you have a sunroof or not. Good thing they were close by because I had to bring it back because they made it an inch and a half too tall. They told me they only have measurements for b14's without a sunroof. It was an easy fix. The kit came with all the nuts and bolts and backing plates and it took about a half-day to install, (this includes the 4 beers and one Carne Asada burrito and stopping every once in a while to catch up on football.) I track my car nowadays only since my car can't pass smog here in CA since 2003. Overall in my case it was a good buy, on the track it was good peace of mind just in case I went off track in a bad way and rolled and it definately helped the car handle better due to having a more rigid frame and on the street it just looked really cool.


----------



## POSminiracer (Sep 18, 2005)

*cages*

I have a cage in my '96 200SX SE-R that is not from a kit and is welded together/in the car. Mine is race use only and personally I wouldn't stake my life on a bolt in cage but that's just me. Mine is all 1 3/4" .095 wall seamless tubing and depending on the price of steel at any given time the costs can fluctuate quite a bit. In '04 I paid about $60.00 per 20' leangth of tubing. As for safety on the street I wouldn't hesitate for a second to drive on the street with a cage like mine. It's specifically designed so that your head is never within reach of the bars so long as the harness holds. Mine is a 6 point plus front and rear hoops with 4 drivers door bars with an 1/8" steel plate and although not required it's identical on the pass. side. Also has a dash bar and one cross bar from upper to lower corner in the rear. Everywhere the tubing meets the car it's backed by steel plate. To do it right you'll need a tubing bender, notcher, sawzall/cutoff saw and some pretty good welding skills. Done right they're very effective but done wrong extremely dangerous. Also thinking back on it I can't imagine how one would properly weld in a cage on a street car without it being a total fitment/tolerance nightmare. On the race cars we just cut the roof off to intall the cage and interior and then weld it back on. I could send you some specs but they'd have to be dramatically altered for use in a street car since I'm guessing you don't want to be climbing in and out of your drivers window.


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 23, 2005)

You might not be able to touch the cage under normal conditions but even racing belts stretch in a collision. But I don'tknow that there would be much difference in your head hitting the bars or the roof hitting your head in a rollover in a car with no cage.


----------

